
Node v8.7.0 - nikolay
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v8.7.0/
======
nikolay

      Notable Changes
      
      * deps:
        - update npm to 5.4.2
        - upgrade libuv to 1.15.0
        - update V8 to 6.1.534.42
      * dgram:
        - support for setting dgram socket buffer size
      * fs:
        - add support O_DSYNC file open constant
      * util:
        - deprecate obj.inspect for custom inspection
      * tools, build:
        - there is a fancy new macOS installer

